# Any Herf-heads in or around the Ft. Leonard Wood area?



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking to meet up with some B/SOTLs in the Ft Leonard Wood area. Maybe Rolla, Waynesville, or possibly even Lebanon areas. If so, let me know. Maybe we can set a date to have our very own Central Missouri Herf. :rockon:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Guess not.......


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

moving to Waynesville in oct


----------



## DTPRB (May 15, 2013)

Went to college in Rolla. Been a long time now though. Good luck.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I spent what I thought was a lifetime Lost in the Woods back in the early '70's. 12B with no wish to return. Might be a lot different to go back as an old Derelict.

Hope you find a herf partner or several, soon.


----------



## Smooth23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey I live in Rolla, work in Saint Robert and go to school at Missouri S&T, I'll herf with ya!

Edited to add: never realized this forum had a tool to find locals. I knew there had to at least a few grunts on the fort who smoke.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

I be there soon


----------



## mattw (Jul 8, 2014)

I live in Lebanon


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

i see there is a cigar lounge coming to ft Leonardwood area

www.facebook.com/TheRobustoCigarLounge


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

ever make it to stl?


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> ever make it to stl?


Ya I drive up to schlafly some times


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

maybe we could get a group meet at a b &m up here sometime.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

That could work


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

k cool. ill probally have to wait til my son gets here. We have about 7 more weeks to go. As soon as things get settled We will have to put something together. if yas make it up here before then let me know and ill try to make it out.


----------



## rdemeter (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm in STL too. I might be game to meet up sometime.


----------

